# when is day 1 not day 1....



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

I read, somewhere on here i think, that if you start your cycle in the evening you should count the next full day as day 1 is that correct as far as you all know?? What if you come on very lightly late afternoon etc etc when is the cut off for it being day 1 or the next day being day 1.  obviously something important to think about considering timing being so crucial etc....


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hiya

Day 1 is classed as the first day of full bleeding, they usually say the cut off point is around 3pm (some say 12) so if you only had light bleeding in the evening then the next day would be classed as day 1.

hope this helps, there really is no hard and fast rule and everyone has their own opinions

R x


----------

